# worried...have you heard of this or experienced it?



## ls318

Hello ladies, so I had a miscarriage this past May due to a chromosomal abnormality (Triplody). They informed me that this is unlikely to happen again. So my husband and I found out we are pregnant again, I am terrified he is over the moon excited. I have never had an ultra sound where I walk out feeling happy or positive about either of my pregnancies. The first one that we lost in May we were always told the baby was too small, measuring a week behind. This one we have been told our gestational sac is slightly atypical because it is elongated and we are now being sent to high risk doctors. I had a scan last week at 8 weeks 4 days and everything with the baby that they were able to see was okay heart beat at 172bpm and it had grown to the appropriate week. They just left me worried about the gestational sac. I looked this up but really have not found anything on it and what I have found is mostly negative. Have any of you experienced this or heard of this? I could really use some positive thoughts. :cry:


----------



## Lucia

I haven't heard of this, but could you call your doctor and speak to the office? I think it would help to ease your fears.


----------



## essie0828

Try not to worry too much dear. My doctor told me the same thing at my first ultrasound. The gestational sac was tear drop shaped and he said that this concerned him. Im 15 weeks along now and have seen a healthy baby at every ultrasound. After we saw the heartbeat for the first time the doc never mentioned it again. [email protected] 9mos hun. :hugs:


----------



## prunepie

i dont think there is anyway to know until you are farther along if triploidy happened again. i lost my baby to triploidy as well in march at 9 weeks and found out due to testing.

everything seemed great with weekly scans.

yes the odds are verrry low that the exact same thing would happen. have you voiced your concerns to your doc or seen a specialist??

xoxoox


----------



## prunepie

sorry i just reread that you are going ot go see a specialist. that is good...i hpoe they can ease your mind!!!! xoxo


----------



## 3boys

when i had my mc earlier this year one of the signs before it happened was a abnormal sac and they said this was a concern at 8wks but as well as that my baby always measured behind and when i went for a scan at 12+4 baby had died but i dont know what they meant by "abnormal" i know it was small but i dont know what else. Hope this pregnancy turns out well for you hun. x x x


----------

